# Kindly Put Some Light On Final Hours Of Guru Gobind Singh Jee's Human Life



## thesikhviewpoint (Jul 29, 2012)

*Kindly put some light on final hours of Guru Gobind Singh Jee*.
it is already known that guru gobind singh jee's last hours of human life were there in nanded but what happened at that time??? while going through some literature i found that guru jee left for almighty with his human body, where as in other literature of namdhari sect it is written that guru sahib made a secret exit from funeral pyre and lived 115 yrs n so on (although it is without any doubt that the story of namdharis is totally absurd).......*i request the enlightened gursikhs over here to kindly put light on this topic *


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 29, 2012)

Simply put..NO SIKH GURU took his Human Body along with him. Whats of this EARTH..is left behind as all of us do.  Others may "need" the human body even in "heaven" but NOT the Sikh Gurus. So Guru Ji was CREMATED as any other human body is..in an angeetha sahib at Nanded in 1708.  To say or beleive otherwise is ultra vires what SGGS says.


----------



## itsmaneet (Jul 29, 2012)

Dear Bro !

Am not an enlightened Sikh & a mere kooker of Waheguru. If Namdharis are saying any such thing as above, it's rubbish & need not be discussed.

Guruji, in his last at Nanded had a deep cut on his stomach. Guruji never agreed but on request of Sikhs he got the stitches once that again opened while tieing an archery & after that he never agreed to stitch & accepted his accept as the "Bhaanaa" of Waheguru.

In his end - 
a) He gave 52 bachans to Sikhs to follow
b) Ordered/Instructed all Sikhs to follow only Guru Granth Sahib Ji

c) Sikhs in Nanded say that in his last breathes Guruji said to let him be alone in his room (Main Gurudwara, Sachkhand) & don't do any sort of treatment or antim sanskar (coz he knew that Sikhs will one day make a Gurudwara at that place & thats what happened). But Sikhs did the antim sanskar there after trying to treat Guruji's injury. He also said if anybody made or reburbished the building his entire family will face the curse of end to their present & future generation. Thats what exactly Maharaja Ranjit Singh did & eventually all his generation ended.

Point (c) is what Nanded Sikhs say .... but i think that even Guruji would not have liked the Gurudwara be made at his place of "Jyoti Jyot Samana"


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 29, 2012)

There are Gurdwaras of Janam Asthaans.......Nankana Sahib, Choona Mandi, Patna sahib which is   also a takhat !! and there are Gurdawras at resting places,damdam sahib,  where Gurus tied horses, gurus stayed.. where Gurus wrote Gurbani..Harmandar sahib Paonta Sahib....where Gurus FOUGHT wras..Anand paur sahib, Chamkaur Sahib..where Gurus/Gurus Parivaar were shaheed/cremated.....Sis Ganj sahib, Anandpur sahib, chamkaur, fatehgarrh shaib...where Gurus treated the sick..bala sahib, bangla sahib...were cremated - Dehara sahib Lahore..etc etc..no big deal. There are GURDWARAS to CELEBRATE the GURUS...Births..LIFES..DEATHS...Jitheh jaheh Baheh mera Satgur so thaan suhava Raam Rajeh.

Rest is a lot of MYTH..mixed up - may be believable maybe not..TOUCHSTONE IS GURBANI...test each and see if it FITS GURBANI. period.


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 29, 2012)

thesikhviewpoint said:


> *Kindly put some light on final hours of Guru Gobind Singh Jee*.
> it is already known that guru gobind singh jee's last hours of human life were there in nanded but what happened at that time??? while going through some literature i found that guru jee left for almighty with his human body, where as in other literature of namdhari sect it is written that guru sahib made a secret exit from funeral pyre and lived 115 yrs n so on (although it is without any doubt that the story of namdharis is totally absurd).......*i request the enlightened gursikhs over here to kindly put light on this topic *


 

Do not pay attention to any such stories that are not in line with Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.
I have heard people talking the same make believe stories that you have mentioned. 
These are not in line with core sikhi teachings or the Granth, so I regard them as utter rubbish and complete nonsense. 
Infact, I normally disregard them straightaway at once so that there is no dillusional doubt going on in my head. Infact, this is why I had completely forgotten about the ones you had mentioned until I read your post and remembered 'oh yeah,  I heard and came across that rubbish once!!'

I think it is wise, to never buy any such story if it falls outside of Guru Granth Sahib Ji teachings or sikhi scope no matter how trusted or respectable the source may be.


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 29, 2012)

Now, I have read from many sources and it all seems to go in different directions.
I cannot believe the tale of him living in hiding for a hundred years and then appointing another baba as 11th guru as believed by some sects. -This cannot be true as he would not have hidden away from the struggles of the khalsa panth in those years.

He made it clear that just like most humans worrying about what they shall leave behind that he was concerned about the welfare of the khalsa panth in the sense that he didn't want the khalsa soldiers to be worried and say ''what do we do now??''
Thus he said the poem below, that we say everyday in front of the Guru Granth Sahib Ji,-
<DL itxtNodeId="92" itxtHarvested="0">*<DD>Agya bhai Akal ki tabhi chalayo Panth Sabh Sikhan ko hukam hai Guru manyo Granth Guru Granth Ji manyo pargat Guran ki deh Jo Prabhu ko milbo chahe khoj shabad mein le Raj karega Khalsa aqi rahei na koe Khwar hoe sabh milange bache sharan Jo hoe."</DD><DD> </DD><DD>*Translation of the above: </DD><DD itxtNodeId="101" itxtHarvested="0">"Under orders of the Immortal Being, the Panth was created. All the Sikhs are enjoined to accept the Granth as their Guru. Consider the Guru Granth as embodiment of the Gurus. Those who want to meet God, can find Him in its hymns. The Khalsa shall rule, and its opponents will be no more, Those separated will unite and all the devotees shall be saved</DD></DL>​The other tale is that his body and horse or something along those lines both vanished.!!!
This also cannot be true as he clearly stated that his physical body should not be worshipped and is just a material that is left behind.

We have this myth of Guru Nanak's and Guru Gobind's body just dissapearing after death and this is probably one of the world's oldest myths from Jesus to greek mythology- It borders on the belief that God himself has come into the world fully disguised as a human and then dissapears when he needs to!!!

- On this, Guru Gobind Singh Ji clearly stated something on the lines of -''Anyone that calls me or other Gurus a God or the Lord shall rot in hell !!''
Now, if he clearly never wanted us to remember him as a 'form' of the One God, then he would NOT carry out such a dissapearing act and neither would have Guru Nanak according to his philosophy.

-- ALL these stories make the religion sound like ''FUN'' as compared to abrahamic religions and other faiths, but SIKHISM is NOT about miracles and such acts of Wow

--So, please folks, please don't get dragged into the trappings of these myths. It must hurt and offend the true spiritual spirits of our Gurus and the true sikh spirit.


Waheguru


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 30, 2012)

While we were discussing this topic..one of my young studnets asked me a pertinent question...He asked: Master Ji, IF Guur Gobind Singh ji was so concerned about HIS "PREVIOUS LIFE" and wrote the bachitar natak Granth describing Hemkunt etc etc etc etc in great DETAIL...why did He leave the CONCLUDING CHAPTERS BLANK ?? I mean why didnt Guru ji also write  a few chapters on AFTER 1708 ??  Didnt Guru ji FORSEE the FUTURE ?? Couldnt He see say up til..1900 or further into 2000 and write up to then ?? AND if he cant see into the Future than the "seeing into the Past" is a FARCE.  OF Course..LOGIC is like that..it demands answers...and just because we are *stupid *we drag our Gurus down to our level...so lets have a Bachitar natak up to 2010 !! or forever keep shut about the one about Hemkunt.mundahugmundahugmundahugmundahugmundahug


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jul 30, 2012)

> c) Sikhs in Nanded say that in his last breathes Guruji said to let him be alone in his room (Main Gurudwara, Sachkhand) & don't do any sort of treatment or antim sanskar (coz he knew that Sikhs will one day make a Gurudwara at that place & thats what happened). But Sikhs did the antim sanskar there after trying to treat Guruji's injury. He also said if anybody made or reburbished the building his entire family will face the curse of end to their present & future generation. Thats what exactly Maharaja Ranjit Singh did & eventually all his generation ended.
> 
> Point (c) is what Nanded Sikhs say .... but i think that even Guruji would not have liked the Gurudwara be made at his place of "Jyoti Jyot Samana"


 
If Guru Sahib didn't want any Gurudwara or memorial at that place, how come Hazur Sahib is one of the 5 Takhts?


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 30, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> If Guru Sahib didn't want any Gurudwara or memorial at that place, how come Hazur Sahib is one of the 5 Takhts?


 
I know!!!!
I think Gyanji's post answers your question very well.
Jithe jayee beheey mera satguru...


----------

